# Advice Needed



## deborah (May 10, 2008)

Can anyone help?

I am looking into emmirgating, with Canada being my first choice.

I have looked at the government website to try and assess the amount of points I can get. Here in the UK I am a Financial Controller. When looking at the NOC this is listed but it states that education requires a degree, which I do not have. Does this mean I can not use this code in my application?

If this is the case I don't think I will be able to qualify as a skilled worker. Any suggestion on how I can get a job before gaining my visa?

Thanks for all your help.

Deb


----------



## deborah (May 10, 2008)

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

deborah said:


> Can anyone help?
> 
> I am looking into emmirgating, with Canada being my first choice.
> 
> ...


Deb,

I would search on the common Toronto/Canada job search engines such as Monster.com, Workopolis, Happen.ca etc. Id also have a shortlist fo 3 recruiters who specialize in the field of accounting/finance. I have heard Robert Half and Collins Recruitment are among the largest in Canada. 

Good Luck to you.


----------



## she_v41 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Deborah,

I hope you must have done research on your doubt rised by you. Why don't you apply with the same code since you have a good experience. I think experience also will be considered in the assessment as a skilled worker. 

Pls share with us if you already gone through it.
cheers


----------

